# Collecting springtail from the wild.



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi.. i am going to collect some springtail to culture and to feed my thumbnails
But i read up there are 6 000 described species of Collembola in the world, can all type of Collembola be fed to dart frogs?

Is there any i should avoid?

Thanks


----------



## IN2DEEP (Aug 7, 2007)

Your best bet is to buy a culture from one of the site sponsors or fellow frogger. I doubt you are going to walk outside your house and find tropical springtails. I've never had much success culturing "wild" springs. If you insist on hunting them, try looking at degrading plastic. I can always find 100+ on those cheap white chairs on my patio. Good luck!


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

See my post last week-- Springtail breeding. I have collected 3 species from the compost pile in the back yard using a screen over a tupperware container. I have let the container sit for several hours and also screened some of the compost immediatley and found some each time. I will attempt breeding. I also have ordered 5 cultures this past week of different species. There is also an abundance of other small bugs, mites, spiders etc.--so be careful what you introduce to your tank.


----------

